# a couple of my favorite acrylics



## ChiKevin (Feb 23, 2016)

Most of my work is done in a mix of acrylics and house paint. And since most of my work is commissioned murals I will share a couple of my favorite ones. The last one is a recent painting of me and my 2 kids


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Wow, those are nice. I especially like the Mario mural.


----------



## ChiKevin (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks guys. I love getting to spend time with other artists sharing work and ideas. It's so rare. We are a dying breed. 
Is, or has anybody else out there been able to make a living with their art? I have had such a crazy life as an "artist" I wonder sometimes if it's me or an 'artist's curse'. For instance I sometimes say, I will never get married again because I never want another person in my life to neglect. And only because my life slogan is truly, "I'd rather be painting". Well..... that and, "____ happens". I am looking for someone to share and perhaps compare stories with. I love sharing and teaching too so I hope I am not offending anybody in my comments.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

You have a lot to offer and I for one am happy to soak up any bits of information you have to offer. Stories, I have none to share but I love a good story so any time you want to ramble on, we have a place for that.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Wow...your art is so good!! :smile:

I love all of them, but my fav is the pooch one, because I wish I could draw realism. 
We lost a favorite doggie last year, and I would love to be able to draw her, but I have tried, and it's just not my thing. :unhappy:


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

I've already shared my stories. Great work. You should make an album on your profile page.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

ChiKevin said:


> Thanks guys. I love getting to spend time with other artists sharing work and ideas. It's so rare. We are a dying breed.
> Is, or has anybody else out there been able to make a living with their art? I have had such a crazy life as an "artist" I wonder sometimes if it's me or an 'artist's curse'. For instance I sometimes say, I will never get married again because I never want another person in my life to neglect. And only because my life slogan is truly, "I'd rather be painting". Well..... that and, "____ happens". I am looking for someone to share and perhaps compare stories with. I love sharing and teaching too so I hope I am not offending anybody in my comments.


We have a member named @Sorin who makes a living with his work. He has done a bunch of work for Disneyworld and hotels and such. Send him a personal message and get to know him. There are others but I can't think of their user name. Jason Morgan is part of our group. He is a professional artists that specializes in wild life.


----------

